
How I learned React - rajeevalochan
https://www.codementor.io/jesikahwhite/undefined-bxp24gjzh
======
henrygrew
it would really be helpful if the author mentioned the specific resources they
used to learn react and in what order.

~~~
acemarke
Yeah, the article was rather short and uninformative.

I'll throw out my usual suggestion for resources. I keep a big list of links
to high-quality tutorials and articles on React, Redux, and related topics, at
[https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links) . Specifically
intended to be a great starting point for anyone trying to learn the
ecosystem, as well as a solid source of good info on more advanced topics. It
includes links for learning core Javascript (ES5), modern Javascript (ES6+),
React, Redux, and much more. I also published an "Intro to React (and Redux)"
presentation at [http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/02/presentation-
react-...](http://blog.isquaredsoftware.com/2017/02/presentation-react-redux-
intro/) , which is a good overview of the basic concepts for both React and
Redux.

